# Displaybeleuchtung beim Notebook

## aleph-muc

Hallo Forenfreunde,

ich habe letzte Woche in der Bahn gesehen, wie ein Sitznachbar Texte in ein Apple-NB hackte. Immer wenn er eine Denkpause von gefühlten 20 Sekunden einlegte, dunklte sich das Display um die Hälfte ab. Daher meine Frage:

Kann man sowas mit Gentoo auch darstellen?

Der Befehl xbacklight funktioniert bei meinem NB einwandfrei. 

Kann man das irgendwie mit dem screensaver kombinieren?

Grüße

aleph-muc

----------

## b3cks

Wie wäre es mit der "Blank"-Option bei xscreensaver?

Alternativ auch direkt in der xorg.conf setzbar, falls man xscreensaver nicht nutzt.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo b3cks,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Der Screensaver funktioniert bei mir. Nach der eingestellten Zeit wird der Bildschirm auch geschwärzt, respektive auch ausgeschaltet. Was ich aber meine, ist ein Dimmen auf z.B. 25% Helligkeit, wenn man ca 20 sek. nichts eingibt.

Wenn dann wieder ein Tastendruck erfolgt wird dann die Helligkeit wieder auf den vorherigen Wert eingestellt.

Grüße

aleph-muc

----------

## firefly

Ich weis nicht wie man das generell macht, aber das powermanagement in kde4 kann dies.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo firefly,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, allerdings wollte ich mir das KDE-Monster nicht auf das Notebook installieren.

Eine Lösung für xscreensaver und xfce wäre mir lieber.

Vielleicht hast Du da ja auch noch einen Tip für mich.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## firefly

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Hallo firefly,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Hinweis, allerdings wollte ich mir das KDE-Monster nicht auf das Notebook installieren.
> 
> Eine Lösung für xscreensaver und xfce wäre mir lieber.
> ...

 

meine kurze suche hat ergeben, dass anscheinend dieses feature nur in den powermanagement modulen von kde4 und gnome zu finden ist.

----------

## b3cks

 *firefly wrote:*   

> meine kurze suche hat ergeben, dass anscheinend dieses feature nur in den powermanagement modulen von kde4 und gnome zu finden ist.

 

Sehe ich auch so. Hatte auch gedacht, es reicht, dass Display komplett zu verdunkeln. Die gewünschte Funktion wäre vielleicht ein Feature-Request bei xscreensaver wert.

----------

## firefly

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   meine kurze suche hat ergeben, dass anscheinend dieses feature nur in den powermanagement modulen von kde4 und gnome zu finden ist. 
> 
> Sehe ich auch so. Hatte auch gedacht, es reicht, dass Display komplett zu verdunkeln. Die gewünschte Funktion wäre vielleicht ein Feature-Request bei xscreensaver wert.

 

Oder beim xfce4-power-manager projekt. Dies kann zu mindestens das Display ausschalten, wenn der rechner für x mins idle ist.

----------

## ScytheMan

fraglich nur ob das ständige dimmen so gut ist für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

oder sind die verwendeten leuchtmittel ziemlich resistent dagegen?

----------

## avx

In der Theorie müßte sich das eigentlich umsetzen lassen, wenn man x11-apps/xkbevd mit entsprechender Config und einem kleinen Script drumherum nutzt. Der Daemon sollte eigentlich Key- und Mouse-Events abfangen können, ergo eigentlich alles, was man so braucht.

Probiert hab ich es aber noch nicht, kam auch erst durch den Thread auf die Idee.

----------

